# Water damage



## ikithme (Jun 6, 2011)

Looking for suggestions on the quickest most effective way of drying a phone or if the phone will even come back considering:

Short story: Was out playing Ingress, started to rain, phone was fine initially then suddenly stopped getting data, rebooted phone, no signal then signal bar went completely away, whatever tethered to friends phone worked fine for a few minutes, GPS stopped working, rebooted phone again, phone booted still no data or GPS, WIFI still working. Powered phone off walked back to truck opened phone, both water stickers were tripped.

Anyone think the phone will come back after that if I let it dry or is it toast?


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Bury it in rice. Longer you leave it there the more moisture will be absorbed.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

90% or greater isopropyl alcohol.


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

I recently fell into a pond while fishing and had my gnex in my pocket. Put it in rice an hour or so later (after righting the boat, bailing the water out, and getting back to shore then home) and left it there for 2 days (used my tbolt as a backup). Works just like new now.


----------



## LoH_Mobius (Jun 6, 2012)

Remove battery, dip in as high as possible isopropyl alcohol (for 10 seconds or so) and let it sit in a dry area (next to a dehumidifier if you have one). Putting it in rice will limit airflow over it and rice doesn't actively reach out and grab moisture it only gets what directly contacts it. There was a post in the Droid X forums about this about a year ago that was very informative.

EDIT: That being said...rice does make for a dry environment so maybe laying on top of rice?


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

silentmage said:


> I recently fell into a pond while fishing and had my gnex in my pocket. Put it in rice an hour or so later (after righting the boat, bailing the water out, and getting back to shore then home) and left it there for 2 days (used my tbolt as a backup). Works just like new now.


Dude, you left out important info.. Catch any fish on the trip?


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

PappaFloyd said:


> Dude, you left out important info.. Catch any fish on the trip?


sadly no. We were out there for about an hour before I tipped the boat and got not even a nibble. The water was kind of chilly though, so the fishies might not have been up yet.


----------



## Migamix (Oct 9, 2011)

that being said
the gnex fits perfectly into a snack size ziplock(even with siedio extended batt)
the N7 fits into a quart size
I never go fishing without mine in one of those (keeps the fish smell off too) and also locked in a water box when not in use. 
TMI but I wrap both in plastic when I get baths since I'm known to be in that whirlpool for hours. and I don't have to worry about humidity and water. even dropped the n7 into water one time while reading a book and fell asleep. high and dry and on it now
wife got me a box of quart ziplocks for Christmas, I knew exactly what they were for.

(16G-Grouper(hardware-ER3)-TapTalk2)


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

Next time I'm out fishing on a boat I'll just leave my phone in the car. Can't get wet if I don't have it with me!


----------



## ikithme (Jun 6, 2011)

Ended up letting it dry for a day or so no rice (Didn't have any at the time) and used it until my insurance replacement got here. It's now on its way back to asurion.


----------



## _josh__ (Jun 13, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

